# Your favorite tools



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been watching videos on skinning yotes and thought i'd post this up.

What are your favorite tools for skinning dogs or cats? Knives, zippers, and those tail bone things, dont know the names of them hahah!

What tools for fleshing do you like best?

Last but not least, do you prefer boards, or wires and why?

Really curious and more interested in this fur handling than i thought i was going to be.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great topic. I keep my skinning tools pretty simple. I just use a knife to do the skinning and two screwdrivers to slip the tail off the bone. I use my knife and a flesher to remove the fat off the hide. I use mostly wooden boards that i make myself . Anxious to see what others have to say.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I like wood stretching boards, adjustables are the new way to go. Wire are good for Muskrats, with the old style wood boards you can use pins, wire you just hook the legs and tail. What I like the best is my new knife set.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A tail splitter/zipper. And a tail stripper. With the tail zipper, don't go all the way to the tip of the tail or you can pull the tip off, use a knife at the tip of the tail. A heavy duty tail stripper works great to pull the tail bone out.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You will need a fleshing knife, they can get expensive! here is a cheeper one:


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

how much did u spend on that one


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

old skunk said:


> how much did u spend on that one


 Oldskunk, standard fleshing knives: 8" $11.95, 12" $17.95, 16" $24.95, you can buy all three for $49.95, 8" is good for Mink and Muskrats, 12" Raccoon and Fox, 16" Coyote, Bobcat and Large Raccoon. These knives are not sharp, you have to sharpen them, a quality knife will run from $50.00 up to $140.00 for a Sheffield knife, that are Hand Made in England...


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

By far my favorite tool is my Necker 600 fleshing knife!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 $62.95...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My favorite tool is the skinning rack that fits in the receiver hitch.Then I would say my Alaska Muskrat skinning knife, I use plain old slip joint pliers to skin the tails also have an old timer that has akind of gut hook that works perfect for slitting the hide down the back of the legs to start skinning.


----------

